

Hoboken, the Startup Village Across the Hudson - melling
https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/08/12/views-from-hoboken/

======
startuphubs
Looks beautiful and I'm sure the "seeds" that have been planted there will
grow big and help startups in Hoboken thrive. Here's a related post
[http://startups.in/announcements/startup-
hubs/](http://startups.in/announcements/startup-hubs/)

~~~
startuphubs
Here's the direct link to startuphubs discussed in that post
[https://startuphubs.com](https://startuphubs.com)

